# [EVDL] DC to DC converter choices



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My EV has been up and running for a couple of weeks now, but I still need to
add a DC to DC converter. I am planning, with winterization, to use the EV
throughout the winter in upstate New York.



Therefore, I need a rugged DC to DC converter that can stand the low
temperatures and handle a heavy load - rear defroster, maybe extra front
defroster, etc. My traction pack is 108 VDC. More detail is at the website
listed below.



I'm having trouble finding a converter that is rated at 108 and rated to
operate at cold temperatures. The Go Power GPC-45 has been recommended to me
even though its voltage range starts at 120 Volts and its operating range
specs only go down to freezing. It's also shown as taking AC power input, so
I assume some sort of modification is being made for DC to DC operation.



Does anyone have knowledge of the GPC-45 or any other recommendations?



Thanks.



Greg Tyler

http://home.windstream.net/relytgerg/ecoescort.html 

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090708/7681af92/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there anyway to bump your pack voltage up to 120v? When you throw in th=
e sag that you will see with 108 volt pack there are not really any good of=
f the shelf options, you will likely have to build something yourself. Per=
sonally I ditched my DC to DC (I'm also running 108 volts). Since I have i=
ndividual 1.2 volt 30ahr Nicad cells I built a 12 cell house battery. I ch=
arge it separately with a laptop power supply and a resistor to keep the cu=
rrent down. It works great. You can build the same kind of custom battery=
with any single cell format battery. If you build it so that it is 14-15 =
volts nominal, your wipers, fans, lights etc... will all run nicely without=
slowing down or dimming. If you build it at a voltage much higher than th=
at, you will start burning out light bulbs.

damon

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 8 Jul 2009 11:11:44 -0400
> Subject: [EVDL] DC to DC converter choices
> =

> My EV has been up and running for a couple of weeks now, but I still need=
to
> add a DC to DC converter. I am planning, with winterization, to use the EV
> throughout the winter in upstate New York.
> =

> =

> =

> Therefore, I need a rugged DC to DC converter that can stand the low
> temperatures and handle a heavy load - rear defroster, maybe extra front
> defroster, etc. My traction pack is 108 VDC. More detail is at the website
> listed below.
> =

> =

> =

> I'm having trouble finding a converter that is rated at 108 and rated to
> operate at cold temperatures. The Go Power GPC-45 has been recommended to=
me
> even though its voltage range starts at 120 Volts and its operating range
> specs only go down to freezing. It's also shown as taking AC power input,=
so
> I assume some sort of modification is being made for DC to DC operation.
> =

> =

> =

> Does anyone have knowledge of the GPC-45 or any other recommendations?
> =

> =

> =

> Thanks.
> =

> =

> =

> Greg Tyler
> =

> http://home.windstream.net/relytgerg/ecoescort.html =

> =

> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090708/7681af=
92/attachment.html =

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
Windows Live=99: Keep your life in sync. =

http://windowslive.com/explore?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_BR_life_in_synch_062009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090708/c616006e=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Damon.

I'm not interested in going up to 120v right now, though I have considered
it. There are just too many other changes both physical and instruments that
would be needed.

Right now I'm just charging the separate 12V deep cycle accessories battery
with an AC charger. But that is not onboard and has to be plugged in
separately. I'm really looking for a one plug charging option and the DC to
DC converter seems the best way to go.

I have found a few units that seem to meet my needs.
- Azure Dynamics DCDC750 looks good, but it's very expensive at around
$1600.
- Analytic Systems VTC310 also looks good, but I can't find output specs on
it nor a source to buy it.
- There is a TDC unit referenced at
http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/price-pts.shtml but no operating
temperature specs and I can't find any other web references or sources.
- Go Power GPC-45 has been used by others in 108v systems in cold weather,
so it's also an option.

Anyone have any others?

Thanks.

Greg

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of damon henry
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 11:24 AM
To: EV List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter choices


Is there anyway to bump your pack voltage up to 120v? When you throw in the
sag that you will see with 108 volt pack there are not really any good off
the shelf options, you will likely have to build something yourself.
Personally I ditched my DC to DC (I'm also running 108 volts). Since I have
individual 1.2 volt 30ahr Nicad cells I built a 12 cell house battery. I
charge it separately with a laptop power supply and a resistor to keep the
current down. It works great. You can build the same kind of custom
battery with any single cell format battery. If you build it so that it is
14-15 volts nominal, your wipers, fans, lights etc... will all run nicely
without slowing down or dimming. If you build it at a voltage much higher
than that, you will start burning out light bulbs.

damon

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 8 Jul 2009 11:11:44 -0400
> Subject: [EVDL] DC to DC converter choices
> 
> My EV has been up and running for a couple of weeks now, but I still 
> need to add a DC to DC converter. I am planning, with winterization, 
> to use the EV throughout the winter in upstate New York.
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, I need a rugged DC to DC converter that can stand the low 
> temperatures and handle a heavy load - rear defroster, maybe extra 
> front defroster, etc. My traction pack is 108 VDC. More detail is at 
> the website listed below.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble finding a converter that is rated at 108 and rated 
> to operate at cold temperatures. The Go Power GPC-45 has been 
> recommended to me even though its voltage range starts at 120 Volts 
> and its operating range specs only go down to freezing. It's also 
> shown as taking AC power input, so I assume some sort of modification is
being made for DC to DC operation.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have knowledge of the GPC-45 or any other recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Tyler
> 
> http://home.windstream.net/relytgerg/ecoescort.html
> 
> -------------- next part -------------- An HTML attachment was 
> scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090708/7681af92
> /attachment.html _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines: 
> http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_________________________________________________________________
Windows LiveT: Keep your life in sync. 
http://windowslive.com/explore?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_BR_life_in_synch_062009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090708/c616006e/attac
hment.html
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Greg Tyler wrote:
> > I need a rugged DC to DC converter that can stand the low
> > temperatures and handle a heavy load - rear defroster, maybe extra front
> > defroster, etc. My traction pack is 108 VDC.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Lee.

The Go Power GPC-45 is normally AC powered, but I don't think it falls in
the category you mention. I have seen some of those, though.

The GPC-45 is heavy duty and made for RV use, and I have information from
reliable sources that it works well in EVs.

Greg

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 11:42 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter choices



> Greg Tyler wrote:
> > I need a rugged DC to DC converter that can stand the low temperatures
> > and handle a heavy load - rear defroster, maybe extra front defroster,
> > etc. My traction pack is 108 VDC.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Greg Tyler wrote:
> > I have found a few units that seem to meet my needs.
> > - Azure Dynamics DCDC750 looks good, but it's very expensive at around
> > $1600.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Greg Tyler<[email protected]> wrote:
> > My EV has been up and running for a couple of weeks now, but I still need to
> > add a DC to DC converter. I am planning, with winterization, to use the EV
> > throughout the winter in upstate New York.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Evan.

That looks like a good option that I did not find in my earlier research.

Greg

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Evan Tuer
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 11:54 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter choices



> Greg Tyler<[email protected]> wrote:
> > My EV has been up and running for a couple of weeks now, but I still
> > need to add a DC to DC converter. I am planning, with winterization,
> > to use the EV throughout the winter in upstate New York.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had an HZW in my car for a year now, driven 5-6 days/week, with a
small gel battery. I added an inrush current limiter and adjusted the
voltage up. I've never had a problem with it. Never drops out, I've
never noticed the voltage sag. They are designed for certain pack
voltages (96V in my case). .It is Chinese, and only rated for 20A
(IIRC). But for my car that's plenty of current.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Greg Tyler wrote:
> 
> > Anyone have any others?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about a Vicor DC-DC? It's not exactly plug and play but they don't 
need a whole lot of circuitry around them if you have a bit of 
electronics knowledge. They cover that input voltage and they have 
industrial temp range available. I think you can get up to 400W output. 
The 12V outputs can be trimmed up 10% which really doesn't quite cut it, 
I would think a 15 V trimmed down would be much better. Now, they ain't 
cheap, but various modules show up on ebay all the time - you might get 
lucky....

- SteveS




> Greg Tyler wrote:
> > My EV has been up and running for a couple of weeks now, but I still need to
> > add a DC to DC converter. I am planning, with winterization, to use the EV
> > throughout the winter in upstate New York.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Jon.

This is another good prospect I hadn't found in my research.

Greg

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jon Glauser
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 12:14 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter choices

I've had an HZW in my car for a year now, driven 5-6 days/week, with a small
gel battery. I added an inrush current limiter and adjusted the voltage up.
I've never had a problem with it. Never drops out, I've never noticed the
voltage sag. They are designed for certain pack voltages (96V in my case).
.It is Chinese, and only rated for 20A (IIRC). But for my car that's plenty
of current.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've used many Vicor DC-DC converters they're great little units... The =

mini/micro/maxi converters are stackable(can parallel converters for more =

power) and current share (VI series do not do this, and neither do most =

other DC-DC converters). The ONLY external circuitry is a =

potentiometer/resistor or two to trim the voltage up or down. No external =

circuitry is needed if you just want the nominal output, just plug and go. =

I'd recomend a 15V output, as its trimmable from 110% down to 50% of the =

nominal 15V (16.5V down to 7.5V). They come in many different ranges (power=
=

and voltage) and are sealed. Only need to add fuses on input and output.

I think a 250W Mini converter runs about $130-140, no fan needed (just a =

good heatsink and some airflow), its completely sealed, and they're TINY. =

You can get 500W converters all in one package as well, rather than =

paralling them. $229 for a 500W converter for a 15V output and 100-200V =

input.

They have several input ranges;
24 V (18 =96 36 V)
28 V (9 =96 36 V)
48 V (36 =96 75 V)
72 V (43 =96 110 V)
110 V (66 =96 154 V)
150 V (100 =96 200 V)
300 V (180 =96 375 V)
375 V (250 =96 425 V)

output voltages:
2 =96 54 Vdc

output power:
Maxi: 160 =96 600 W
Mini: 100 =96 300 W
Micro: 50 =96 150 W

Hope that helps

Regards,
Travis Gintz



> Greg Tyler <[email protected]> wrote:
> > My EV has been up and running for a couple of weeks now, but I still need=
> =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have a favorite supplier for these? -- they do look like very good
little units (and, I just got the point on my truck where I installed the
auxilliary battery, so now I'm actually considering the DC-DC question 

Z



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I've used many Vicor DC-DC converters they're great little units... The
> > mini/micro/maxi converters are stackable(can parallel converters for more
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Travis.

I just checked the Vicor website - VERY helpful site. I was able to =

design my own DC-DC converter to match my needs - 300v input, 15v =

output, 600W power. Especially nice since my electronics skills are =

rather rusty these days, so I went with their MegaMod box - an =

all-in-one box - power in - power out. http://www.vicr.com

Cheers,
Peter



> [email protected] wrote:
> > I've used many Vicor DC-DC converters they're great little units... The =
> 
> > mini/micro/maxi converters are stackable(can parallel converters for more=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

< Right now I'm just charging the separate 12V deep cycle accessories battery
with an AC charger. But that is not onboard and has to be plugged in
separately. I'm really looking for a one plug charging option and the DC to
DC converter seems the best way to go.

When my pack charger is plugged in to the car, a relay switches 108VDC into
an onboard 55A Iota DC-DC converter (ebay $120). This charges a 12V 100 AH
deep cycle battery. This suits me fine for a one hour trip.


-----
2000 Ford Focus, 9" ADC, Zilla 1K, 18x Sam's Club 6V GC-2's 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/DC-to-DC-converter-choices-tp24393531p24418662.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

